# Timberline Davis WV OPEN AGAIN



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello everyone, this is my first post on MTBR. I live, work, ski and ride in a great area for MTB. Many of you may know of the event history at Timberline and Davis WV. There are probably folks on this forum who rode in one of the many events. Any 24 Hours of Canaan vets out there? 

I will start a blog (soon) on MTBR outlining what is happening now at Timberline Resort and when it will open this year for lift service riding. There will be an invitational to start the season, a race series and an end of season WVMBA event in late September. Till then I want to let people know that this privately owned ski resort is back in the game with some of the best DH trails I have ever seen. There is nothing like it, the terrain is HUGE! Natural wall rides, drops, DH tight bermed roads and glade mountain biking! What is that? Open woods with dozens of line choices, tree skiing on your MTB! 

ALSO - Work is in progress for a pump track, and a four cross.

Let me know what you think. JR


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The gladed terrain sounds sick...


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

Hells yea man, that is good news - keep us posted please.

Livin' in Hedgesville, that's way less of a drive for me than to the Shoe...


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

where is this resort?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

albertomannil said:


> where is this resort?


It's in West Virginia man (cue banjo music)

In Canaan Valley. Off of Rt. 32...

http://www.timberlineresort.com/Timberline_Directions.pdf


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds great. TL is only an hour and a half from here. It's got great skiing, I'd imagine the biking is just as good. Really cool terrain. I'd definitely come down and check it out this Summer.

One question: Will Willy be playing 24/7 in the Summer too? LMAO

Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll never smoke weed with Willy again . . .

Every day that I work on the trails more options show themselves. Timberline has so much to offer. We are STOKED to get it going.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

sounds like fun. I'll be Snowshoe the first week in July, how close is that to ya'll?


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

crazy Jim said:


> sounds like fun. I'll be Snowshoe the first week in July, how close is that to ya'll?


This place (Timberline) *will* be fun. Yes you are close, within 1 1/2 hours easy. Go north to Elkins to Harmon to Canaan Valley and Timberline. The drive will be worth it, I know.


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

*Timberline Resort WV Pics*

Here are some Pics from today at Timberline WV. More are on the way and info to follow.

JR

Go to here

http://natures.smugmug.com/gallery/4931567_h7KvB#294829133_2LXtw


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

*The beginning of the new start for T-line*

The below italic is on the web site . . . *BUT* . . . Everyone is invited on this weekend, no charge! We will look kindly at those who contribute $15 to our general fund. This fund goes to food and beverage for the day and to feeding volunteers during the trail work (pump track and SL) to come.

Go to:

http://www.timberlineresort.com/

_May 31st - June 1st Timberline will host an invitational weekend of riding. Members of Mid-Atlantic race organizations, professionals riders, clubs, shop owners/employees and locals are all invited to attend. The format of the vent will feature a variety of attractions. There will be guided sessions at 10 am and 2 pm led by the people who built Timberline's system of trails and riding areas. J.R. Nolan, who is in charge of the mountain bike operation, believes that this will be, "...a unique opportunity and the best way to discover the wealth of riding that is Timberline." Nolan adds that the allure of the biking terrain is evident, "...based on the successful past events held at Timberline." Call 1-800-766-9464 for more information._


----------



## oldnoob (Apr 7, 2008)

jrnolan said:


> The below italic is on the web site . . . *BUT* . . . Everyone is invited on this weekend, no charge! We will look kindly at those who contribute $15 to our general fund. This fund goes to food and beverage for the day and to feeding volunteers during the trail work (pump track and SL) to come.


any specific times this weekend or just show up when its daylight? $15... no problemo! nice pics btw! who are the riders? looks like jason and.. ben?


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

May 31st - June 1st Timberline will host an invitational weekend of riding (see italic in my previous post). 

This weekend, May 17 & 18 a trail work crew is looking for volunteers. Meet @ 10 both days.

Yep, Jason and Ben on bikes from Blackwater Bikes, thanks Roger! 

Photos by J.R. Petsko (I Play Outside)

I'll PM you about Memorial weekend


----------



## fishrideNskiWV (May 8, 2008)

Looks like a pretty sweet time. I am not going to be disapointed at all if my Memorial Weekend plans fall through and I can make it up. Hopefully a trip to the Valley will be in store for me here soon....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> The gladed terrain sounds sick...


what's a gladed terrain???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

keep on posting picks to keep it in peoples minds


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok, here are some more. The Cannondale Moto provided by Blackwater Bikes (thanks Roger)- climbed up some steep terrain with Jason on it. He is strong but that bike is good for going up and down.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

I would like to see some of the bigger features mentioned like "Natural wall rides, drops, DH tight bermed roads and glade mountain biking!"

So far, you have illustrated the kind of terrain I can find on regular old local trails.


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

Will do,


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

*Bermed Trails at Timberline, WV*


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

Gladed Trail at Timberline, WV


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

Rock Garden Trail....


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

Fast Section followed by Tight Right Hander


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

I will get pictures of the wall rides and drop today and post later on....let me know what you think of the posted pictures!


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

Can you tell me the exact location of this rock, what it is from, and it's role in mountain bike racing history? Private Message me the answer and the 1st correct answer receives a free day pass at Timberline! WOW


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

Come up the weekend of May31 and June 1 to ride this great terrain. Lift service and FREE!

Willy will be playing and I hear there will be some food for you that Doc will provide! Timbers Pub is open and the dinner there is good, much better than the winter- LOW VOLUME! 

$15 trail fund donation would be nice, thank you.

BTW the Bunk House at the base of Tline is open and costs $16.90/ night!!!!!

WHAT???

For real.

Call TIMBERLINE @ 1-800-SNOWING


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

*Walls at Tline*

Here are some of the wall rides. I took these pics they are not so good and do not do justice. JR Petsko will be back up to do them right, till then . . .


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

OK so whats the deal with the rock?? sounds like the place to be is timberline for the end of may.


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by davis on regional thread
_This is what I'd like to know about! Wonder if its an all new trail or if they used part/all of the old "Sidewinder" trail? About the only riding I do at Timberline is to get from the Sods/FR 80 area down to the valley and we always took Sidewinder. The shuffle crew will be there that weekend, maybe we can see some of this if we do the park to park loop. If I talk to my friends in Timberline I'll ask them what they know about these new trails. _

The trails are 95% new. The fast ATV climbs up the log roads are perfect for DH MTB and so are the descents on moderate terrain, like Pearly Glades. I am working with Paul Koontz (spelling?) before each of his ATV races, setting the track to help the MTB trails not hurt them. Sidewinder is not needed, so it is not used as a MTB trail, it is a traverse and of little value. Paul needed it in the past to connect Off The Wall (Old Dominion is the name skiers give the area between OTW and The Drop) and the west side of Tline's property. His race will not go over to Old Dominion. Please remember that the MTB trails now have first priority (as per Doc) and ATV use actually can provide great MTB trails when the ATV race course is set with subsequent MTB use in mind.

The park to park ride is great in ether direction. I like from Canaan Valley State Park to Blackwater Falls State Park because of all the options to descend to Blackwater Falls.


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

KomodoRider said:


> OK so whats the deal with the rock?? sounds like the place to be is timberline for the end of may.


Iconic stone- 24 Hours of Canaan DH Crash and Burn portion was Hell on XC bikes. Imagine . . .12 hours into the event, dead of night, first generation head lamp illuminating the trail; this stone presents itself as a 2ft. high hatchet head in a very rough DH rock garden section. *RIP *(rest in peace) put many a rider down, to the cheers of the spectators. When you see this section you will know why this stone has a place in MTB lore.


----------



## repoman (Jun 15, 2006)

jrnolan said:


> Originally Posted by davis on regional thread
> _This is what I'd like to know about! Wonder if its an all new trail or if they used part/all of the old "Sidewinder" trail? About the only riding I do at Timberline is to get from the Sods/FR 80 area down to the valley and we always took Sidewinder. _
> 
> Sidewinder is not needed, so it is not used as a MTB trail, it is a traverse and of little value. Paul needed it in the past to connect Off The Wall (Old Dominion is the name skiers give the area between OTW and The Drop) and the west side of Tline's property.


Hey JR - I think you're referring to the old MTB trail named "Salamander" - not to be confused with the ski trail "Salamander" and not the same as "Sidewinder" I believe Davis is referring to. The MTB trail Salamander is a flat and wet traverse from the Salamander ski trail across the mountain to the west end of Tline.

As I recall, Sidewinder came down from near the top - I believe a branch off of Crash and Burn - the rocky downhill behind the ski patrol hut. It is (was) a winding downhill singletrack that led to a barn in a field west of Winterset and provides access to FS80 at the base of Cabin Mountain. It parallels and loops back and forth across a small creekbed as it descends to the base of the mountain. Part of the old trail may have been plowed under the Twister ski trail and the Winterhaven development.

Tom


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks, I see it as follows:

Salamander MTB trail goes from the "s" curves on Salamander Ski Trail to the water tower.

Sidewinder is near the top and goes to Crash and Burn. Sidewinder is the trail that will not be in use. The top of Crash and Burn (RIP) will be the start of one of our three DH starts. The other two will be from the lift shack on skiers right and left.

Yesterday I set gates down the top of the Drop for the beginning of Doc's Revenge trail in Old Dominion.

Timberline will KICK BUTT!!


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

This weekend @ Timberline will be a great time to visit, free lifts, guided tours (@ 10 and 2) and a complimentary bit to eat. It is very important for people to show up, letting Doc (the owner) know that there is interest.

JR


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

bump


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

im going to try and make it down this weekend, no guarantees since i am headed to plattekill first looks like it should be aweseom


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

Hope you can make it here.

JR


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

*Twister's Sister @ Timberline*

Take a look at these:

One of six ways down Crash 'n ' Burn to the meadow.










Lower on Crash 'n' Burn, different offshoot










Two of the four ways out of Crash 'n' Burn, above meadow










Later, after 300 vert of sweet trails in and out of the tree islands you come to this:










Then this:










Followed by:










Looking up:










Leading to the Sisters: #1










Peeking around the corner to #2










Two ways into Sister #2


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

*Not done yet.*

Ben between Sister 1 & 2, sounds nice, lucky guy!










Ben looking into Sister #2


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

Timberline will not be open this weekend for DH, ATV race this weekend. The trail work will not stop. The area is growing and the leaves are gone. Connectivity of trails is yielding very cool choices. Please don't miss out, come over here to ride.

JR


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Please charter a bus from the Columbus Ohio area. I can get a bunch of people to come . Make it sometime at the end of July/August.


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

oops


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Is this place worth a 3 hour dive???? 

I can hit Wisp in 2/12, Snowshoe in 5 1/2, or Diablo in 5. So is Timberline ready enough for some DH, or most importantly, is it worth it??? 

Are there any man mande features? Drops? Doubles? Anything other than the hiking trail pics posted?


----------



## repoman (Jun 15, 2006)

sodak06: Tline does not have anywhere near the DH/FR infrastructure built up like Wisp, Snowshoe, or Diablo. Currently I do not believe they have any man-made features to ride other than berms. It is work in progress. They are only 1 month into resurrecting a long dormant mountain bike operation at the resort. Realistic expectations and patience is key.

What Tline has is a very enthusiastic team working daily on cutting new trails and improving what's there. It's a small, family-run business - but Tline aspires to be a rider's mountain. JR Nolan - the director of the MTB operation there - wants riders' input on new trails, features, etc.... He has lots of earthmoving equipment at his disposal - but not a lot of hired help or capital. They currently have 2 steep DH runs open top to bottom (1000' vert each) with lots of variations and lines to take them down to the bottom. The trails are a mix of downhill singletrack ( what you call "hiking trails"), ATV-cut switchbacks, and old fireroads. Most of the trails are in the woods, cutting across the ski slopes to connect sections. The potential is enormous with the place - but getting it off the ground as a viable business is also an enormous undertaking.

Here are links to a couple trip reports that will give you some idea of what to expect:

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203832
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=418961

A 3 1/2 drive to tline just to ride DH will probably be a disappointment to you if you are expecting an finished product like you'll find at the other resorts mentioned. But if you add Canaan Valley overall into the mix then IMHO it blows those other places away with awesome technical XC riding galore, plus a unique _*non-corporate *_vibe due to all the small family-run restaurants, brewpubs, and cafes that predominate in the small towns of Davis and Thomas.

Tline needs riders to come and try out the goods if we want even more gravity-fed riding in the Mid-A. While you are there, sample everything else that Canaan Valley has to offer. Bring your trail bike and hit up Plantation Trail or Moonrocks to throw some awesome technical XC riding into the mix. After riding, snarf down a home made burrito at Hellbenders in Davis, grab some local brews at Mountain State Brewing in Thomas, and hit the Purple Fiddle up for some late night mountain music. Take in the Valley for everything it's got and you won't be disappointed.

Repo


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a ride report from a Wisp regular. _Hiking_ trails?

TR: Timberline, WV June 9, 2008

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rolled up to Canaan Valley hoping to escape the heat by camping near the Blackwater and doing some riding somewhere in the valley.

First Stop was Highland Prospects to redeem a gift certificate we won at a fund raiser. Very nice little shop with super friendly owners. Told Jeremy we had big bikes and he got excited and let us know his partner has been working his tail off helping develop the terrain and trails at Timberline.

Drove up the river and found a good campsite @ the recommendation of Jeremy.

Fished for a couple hours and decided I needed some beer, drove into the Mountain State Brewery got a growler filled and ran into the Jeremy and his partner Ben. Ben was so psyched to hear we had DH bikes that I felt like I had ran into a long lost friend. We agreed to met up in the A.M. and ride at Timberline.

Beer is a great conduit.

When the Mrs. and I broke camp and rolled into the parking lot at Timberline we ran into JR, who was excited as a puppy to see that there were some bikers coming to ride the trails he's been, clearing and cutting. He also shared the layout for a pump track and dual slalom course that will soon be built. After the the trail rundown and bs'ing about bikes, trails and T-line Ben rolls in, we got geared up and hit the lifts.

Pics on ridemonkey: http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203832

Nice breeze blew all day kept us cool.

Snowboard gates to remind ya if you checked your tire pressure.

Mrs.Chief diggin the sisters

Ben Taking a little hopper.

Nice little mountain meadow at the top of Twister

See a hip or two in there, or a broken hip in my future. Ended up taking a high speed banked natural wall ride.

Oh yeah and lotsa steep and fast lines....

Lots of entrances into the woods of all the tree islands.

We enjoyed the mix of well groomed trails and the rough, raw and rocky nature of other trails, and several variations of the main trails. Plus Ben was excited to do a little bushwackin, and showing off some of the uncleared trails, and the cleared tree skiing lines that were great to ride.

The Valley is an awesome community and the small town closeness and friendliness of the locals is as spectacular as the landscape.

Ben and JR were extremely hospitable and the passion they have for the riding and it's potential is contagious! We will be heading back to T-line ASAP!

This mountain begs to be explored, If you like steep varied terrain, berms, switchbacks, rockgardens, glades and epic rides Timberline covers it all. Definitely a mandatory road trip destination.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

repoman said:


> sodak06: Tline does not have anywhere near the DH/FR infrastructure built up like Wisp, Snowshoe, or Diablo. Currently I do not believe they have any man-made features to ride other than berms. It is work in progress. They are only 1 month into resurrecting a long dormant mountain bike operation at the resort. Realistic expectations and patience is key.
> 
> What Tline has is a very enthusiastic team working daily on cutting new trails and improving what's there. It's a small, family-run business - but Tline aspires to be a rider's mountain. JR Nolan - the director of the MTB operation there - wants riders' input on new trails, features, etc.... He has lots of earthmoving equipment at his disposal - but not a lot of hired help or capital. They currently have 2 steep DH runs open top to bottom (1000' vert each) with lots of variations and lines to take them down to the bottom. The trails are a mix of downhill singletrack ( what you call "hiking trails"), ATV-cut switchbacks, and old fireroads. Most of the trails are in the woods, cutting across the ski slopes to connect sections. The potential is enormous with the place - but getting it off the ground as a viable business is also an enormous undertaking.
> 
> Repo


Whoa,... I did not intend to strike a nerve with the "hiking trail" comment. I was in no way trying to bag on the place. I am sure the pics that were posted are relatively early pics of the progression of the mountain. It sounds like T-line has great potential and is a down to earth place. I live in the DC area, and any resort trip is a bit of a drive. I do not get to visit a lift assisted place that often, maybe once or twice a year. So, I am trying to see if a trip to T-line would be as rewarding as say Snowshoe, ya know? With the price of gas, and all other amenities, I just don't want to waste a trip. When I leave the area to ride, I would like it to be the most fulfilling. "Most bang for the buck".:thumbsup:

I wish there was a place like T-line that is local. I promise you, I would do all I could to get on the trail crew and dedicate my time to a place with such potential. Thanks for the information Repo! 
-Sodak


----------



## repoman (Jun 15, 2006)

Sodak06: No offense taken. I know the place you're at about picking bike weekends carefully. I've got a non-riding family myself, and get precisely 2 weekends a year where I can in clear conscience go out and enjoy all-day riding. IMHO, Snowshoe, Diablo, or Wisp have what you are looking for to maximize your bang.

Tline would be a good choice if you want/need to mix in some other outdoor activities besides riding into your weekend. As I said, the Canaan Valley has more tough XC trails than you can ride in a month, plus swimming, fishing, horseback riding, wildlife watching, wildlife shootin', and yes hiking (plus some awesome camping and backpacking). It's a great place to explore and it's super laid back.

XC riding is I mostly what I do, though the fact that I have a place 1000 yards from Tline's lifts makes me a bit biased  and has gotten me shopping for a big bike and lurking on this forum lately . 

Enjoy your vacation.

Repo


----------



## repoman (Jun 15, 2006)

Great riding at Timberline this weekend. JR, Ben, Scott and crew have done a great job already with the trails there. I can see now how the vision is evolving. Tline rides like it skis - a couple main DH trails top to bottom with a dozen different ways to link them into unique 1000' vertical lines down. I love the new trail - Twisters Sister. I wish I'd known the twisting included my ankle! Anyway, I'm sitting back recovering from my injuries and plotting my return to Tline over the 4th. Hopefully I'll last more than a few runs next time before I injure myself again so I can really explore the new network. 

Anyone heading up to Canaan Valley in the meantime. Check with Ben at Highland Prospects in Davis or JR at the mountain for the latest info. If Ben's free, he'll probably give you a tour on his Stinky. It's a great place - a diamond in the rough so to speak. It's not Snowshoe, Diablo, or Wisp - but Tline's still digging and still looking for riders. I'm told they will have some races there soon -stay tuned.

Repo


----------



## xcurtisx (May 29, 2007)

Looks pretty cool.
Almost finished my firt DH bike and am not too far from you all.
I will have to come check it out soon. 
I may PM you for more info.


----------



## stanleyduda (Jun 6, 2006)

*Frequent DH'er, Infrequent Poster*

Had a great time at Timberline last weekend. It is only 3 hours from DC and with low lift rates, all you can eat ribs for $13.95 Saturday night at the lodge and cheap places to stay in the area, it is a screaming deal. The trails are well thought out and no worries if it rains as this part of West V drains quite well. I will definitely head back out there. 
-----------------------
Something old, something new,
Something orange, blew by you...


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

The time is near for the inaugural Timberline "Double Down " DH Race.

"Double Down" DH Bike Race will be held on Sunday, Sept. 28 2008. This WVMBA sanctioned DH race is a 2 run event that consists of 1 run on 2 different courses with 1000' vertical drop each- with an approximate six minute elapsed time per run. Cumulative time for both runs determines the time calculated for placing in respective class. Cash pay back to all classes! An overall "fastest run" on each course will also be awarded.

Registration is on Saturday 9 -12 and Sunday 8-10:30 am at the Timberline bike shop. There is a Saturday timed practice from 1 to 3, riders must be registered for Sunday's event to participate. A Saturday and Sunday all day lift pass is included with registration on Saturday for Sunday's event. Come for two days and take advantage.

The "Double Down" start time is 12pm Sunday with a mandatory riders meeting at 11:30 at the top of the lift.

Entry fee is $45 and includes event weekend a ll day lift access and a WVMBA one day event lice nse. Please call or email JR Nolan for more information. 800-766-9464 ext.129 or [email protected]

Timberline's "Double Down" is a sure bet, $45 gets you . . .
Cash pay back- all classes
Two all day passes
Timed practice on Saturday
Two runs- two courses (SL gates included)
1000 vert
Fast flowing courses with natural features and hand built
Race Department with twenty plus years experience
MTB race venue since 1994


----------



## wvmba27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*T'line DH race*

Timberline's "Double Down" DH

The time is near for the inaugural Timberline "Double Down " DH Race.

"Double Down" DH Bike Race will be held on Sunday, Sept. 28 2008. This WVMBA sanctioned DH race is a 2 run event that consists of 1 run on 2 different courses with 1000' vertical drop each- with an approximate six minute elapsed time per run. Cumulative time for both runs determines the time calculated for placing in respective class. Cash pay back to all classes! An overall "fastest run" on each course will also be awarded.

Registration is on Saturday 9 -12 and Sunday 8-10:30 am at the Timberline bike shop. There is a Saturday timed practice from 1 to 3, riders must be registered for Sunday's event to participate. A Saturday and Sunday all day lift pass is included with registration on Saturday for Sunday's event. Come for two days and take advantage.

The "Double Down" start time is 12pm Sunday with a mandatory riders meeting at 11:30 at the top of the lift.

Entry fee is $45 and includes event weekend a ll day lift access and a WVMBA one day event lice nse. Please call or email JR Nolan for more information. 800-766-9464 ext.129 or [email protected]

Timberline's "Double Down" is a sure bet, $45 gets you . . .
Cash pay back- all classes
Two all day passes
Timed practice on Saturday
Two runs- two courses (SL gates included)
1000 vert
Fast flowing courses with natural features and hand built
Race Department with twenty plus years experience
MTB race venue since 1994


----------



## wvmba27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry about the copy message! Just wanted to say JR is working on making the lift ride shorter by speeding up the lift and adding more bike hooks.

See you at the races!


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

back from the dead....
anyone know if Timberline is still open? I cant find any info on the website.


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

Evan55 said:


> back from the dead....
> anyone know if Timberline is still open? I cant find any info on the website.


jrnolan posts alot on ridemonkey.

I read that it opens memorial day weekend.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

*Timberline*

All I have to say is that place has a ton of potential, potential, potential!


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

We are open with more to offer than ever. This Saturday we are closed due to off road race, Sunday we are open.


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

Soooo Update?!?!?!?!?! what's the deal with this place? I'm headed to snowshoe soon, and if it's alive and kicking, I may stop by on the way home?


----------



## jrnolan (Jul 28, 2006)

*Timberline Races Oct 16 & 17*

Want to see what T-line has? Here is your chance to do so AND see if you are in fact the Big Kahuna.

Oct. 16 & 17

WVMBA will sanction the races.

A race flyer will come out and list all the details.

Sue Haywood helped with the SuperD course and loves the track. She knows what a good SuperD is and T-line has it.

Ask anyone who raced the Double Down three years ago to learn about one of the DH tracks.

New and improved trails this year will keep you entertained.

Some highlights include:
$35 race fees include a two day lift ticket and LODGING! (bunk house)
Camping on site
Hotel and high end lodging available (working on discount rates) 
Saturday SuperD race and DH practice
Sunday DH race
First annual Big Kahuna Bike title on the line using combined times of SuperD and DH (on same bike).

Saturday SuperD race and DH practice. Sunday DH race and Big Kahuna title presentation.

If you have never been to T-line, now is the time.

Contact JR at [email protected]


----------



## dubinjs (Nov 6, 2010)

Heading up to Canaan next weekend and hoping to check out Timberline while I'm up there.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

If you like natural DH like it was intended to be then you'll like Timberline. No machine grooming or smooth top to bottom runs, instead you get treated with nice rocky, steep DH runs of varying degrees. Hope this place sticks around and grows because it is one of the hidden treasures in the area and the guys running the place are extremely friendly and have such a great attitude. If you haven't been yet it is definitely worth the trip, the $25 trail pass helps sweeten the deal too.


----------



## O.L.Digger (Oct 21, 2013)

Rode Timberline this past weekend, GREAT PARK! The previous post says it all. Hooked up with JR for the first several runs, great tour of the park! Don't let their website (or lack there of) scare you away. Tons of trails, didn't have time to hit them all. If you haven't been, do yourself a favor and ride!


----------



## J-Ha (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh yeah! Timberline is really fun... Back in August, my gf was a great sport and joined me on a trip there. She did some filming/ testing with a new camera while I rode the big bike all day.

Here's a little edit I did with the footage:

Timberline- Zinger, Gnarnia, Twisted Sister Video - Pinkbike

Additionally, I believe the park is open two more weekends before shifting over to the winter activities!


----------

